#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-22
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  nå er der snart skoletid
<Simpel> spørgsmål, jeg har lige opdateret, og siden er min boot blevet forandret, den står til win 7 i opstartredigeringen, men fik at vide jeg skulle prøve dette i shell sudo 's/GRUB_DEFAULT=0/GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on \/dev\/sda3)"/g' -i /etc/default/grub
<Simpel> men får adgang nægtet
<Simpel> har kørt den som root@uffe-desktop:/home/uffe#
<Simpel> -bash: /etc/default/grub: Adgang nægtet
<Simpel> hjælp
<gaffa> sudo sed...
<gaffa> hvis nogen gider at sige det til ham :)
<gaffa> Det gør jeg selv :)
<gaffa> Hej Simpel, det var sudo sed 's/...
<Simpel> vent lige
<gaffa> Hvis du er logget ind som root er det selvfølgelig ikke nødvendigt med sudo
<Simpel>  sudo 's/GRUB_DEFAULT=0/GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on \/dev\/sda3)"/g' -i /etc/default/grub
<Simpel> hvad er så hele linjen
<gaffa> sudo sed 's/GRUB_DEFAULT=0/GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on \/dev\/sda3)"/g' -i /etc/default/grub
<Simpel> ok hvordan ser jeg nu udputtet
<Simpel> GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<Simpel> og det er windows, prøver lige at genstarte
<Simpel> gaffa, niks det var ikke nok
<gaffa> huskede du update-grub ?
<Simpel> nej for søren da, kan jeg køre den nu ellers forfra
<gaffa> Det er nødvendigt for at opdatere /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gaffa> Du kan godt køre den nu.
<Simpel> prøvet at genstarte igen
<gaffa> s/prøvet/prøver/ ;)
<Simpel> gaffa, niks
<gaffa> Prøv at køre grep "set default" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Simpel> set default="6"
<gaffa> Kan du huske om Windows er nummer 6 i grub menuen?
<Simpel> jeg er sikker på det er win på 6
<Simpel> men den står på 1 altså ubuntu
<Simpel> eller 0
<gaffa> Prøv at se hvad grub-editenv list siger
<Simpel> den kommando vi lden ikke køre alene
<gaffa> grub-editenv list
<Simpel> øjeblik
<Simpel> skal jeg køre den som su ellers gør den intet
<Simpel> gaffa,  tabte jeg dig
<gaffa> Det burde ikke være nødvendigt. Hvis den ikke siger noget så er der nok ikke noget, du kan dobbeltchecke ved at skrive "cat /boot/grub/grubenv"
<gaffa> Nej, jeg blev bare tilbudt en joint :)
<Simpel> vel en smøg ha ha
<Simpel> cat /boot/grub/grubenv og så en masse pokkers have låger
<gaffa> men ikke noget tekst?
<Simpel> # GRUB Environment Block
<Simpel> sådan
<Simpel> nej kun have låger
<gaffa> nå, jamen så er det ikke den fil der irriterer
<Simpel> i 6 7 rækker
<Simpel> kan jeg ikke editere i filen direkte
<Simpel> jeg har root tilladelse bagved i et program hvor jeg kan editere
<gaffa> Du kan evt. prøve med "sudo grub-editenv saved_entry=6", men det virker mærkeligt. Det virker egentlig også ret mærkeligt at der står GRUB_DEFAULT=6 når vi satte den til "Windows 7 (loader) (on \/dev\/sda3)"
<gaffa> hov vent
<gaffa> sudo grub-editenv set saved_entry=6
<gaffa> sådan
<Simpel> prøver
<Simpel> Ukendt kommando "saved_entry=6".
<Simpel> og det kom efter den update
<Simpel> i dag
<gaffa> aah :)
<gaffa> sudo sed 's/GRUB_DEFAULT=6/GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on \/dev\/sda3)"/g' -i /etc/default/grub
<Simpel> hvad nu
<gaffa> update-grub
<gaffa> Hvis det ikke virker er jeg tør for idéer :)
<Simpel> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3
<Simpel> står nu som 6
<Simpel> prøver at genstarte
<Simpel> så virkede det, mærkelig hvorfor denne update i dag og så det
<gaffa> super
<Simpel> men tusind tak
<gaffa> Det var så lidt, nu smutter jeg af ovenstående grund :)
<Simpel> gaffa,  har du forstand på tv kort på ubuntu
<Simpel> ok den tager vi en anden gang, men mange tak
<kristian_> har I savnet mig? :P
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-24
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, er der en der vil hjælpe mig med at få min trådløse forbindelse til at virke?
<jarlen> Hvis du fortæller hvad der er galt kan du finde ud af om nogen har et godt råd
<Ubuntubruger2> Jamen, jeg tror jeg mangler at installere en driver fra windows, så jeg har hentet et program der kan gøre dette, men så kan jeg ikke rigtig komme videre.
<Ubuntubruger2> Windows wireless drivers
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, det tror jeg ikke du kommer ret langt med, måske du skulle starte terminalen og fyre denne kommando af : lspci | grep Network
<MikeDK> og se hvad dit kort hedder
<MikeDK> jeg kan desværre ikke hjælpe dig mere end det, men det gir lidt hjæl til andre hvis de har tid til at hjælpe dig færdig
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, er det Natty 11.04 du har installeret søger du bare på terminal ved at trykke på logoet oppe i venstre hjørne og søger på terminal, hvis det er Maverick 10.10 du har installere, så ligger terminal under Programmer->Tilbehør->Terminal
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger2: Som MikeDk skrev skal du først ha starten en terminal og fortælle os hvad "lspci | grep Network" skriver Der findes uhyggeligt mange forskellige netkort, så uden at vide hvad det er for et kort du har, vil det være så godt som umuligt at hjælpe dig
<dmcn> ?spørgsmål har nogen et bud på hvordan man forbinder til en ftps-server via Gnomes "Connect to server"-dialog? jeg kan vælge SSH og FTP, men ikke FTPS
<Ubuntubruger2> Broadcom corporation  BCM4311
<Ubuntubruger2> er navnet på der kommer til at stå når jeg taster det ind
<[dmp]> dmcn: har du prøvet custom location og så bare ftps:// som uri?
<dmcn> [dmp], nix - det må jeg lige prøve
<soren> Ubuntubruger2: Hvorfor vil du bruge en driver fra Windwos?
<dmcn> [dmp], får besked om at jeg "must enter a name for the server" - det giver ingen mening
<dmcn> mit format er: ftps://username:password@host.eksempel.dk
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg var inde og kigge på en side hvor der stod jeg skulle gøre det på den måde, men jeg kunne heller ikke få det til at virke. Kan forklare hvad jeg skal gøre?
<dmcn> nå, det er en kendt fejl - puh
<soren> Ubuntubruger2: Hvilken version af Ubuntu?
<[dmp]> dmcn: Det var mit bedste og eneste bud
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er den nyeste, jeg har lige hentet den i dag
<dmcn> [dmp], så fortsætter jeg med filezilla, selv om det er usikkert som ind i helvede - suk :)
<soren> dmcn: Filezilla kan godt finde ud af ftps.
<soren> dmcn: http://filezilla-project.org/client_features.php
<soren> ..angiveligt, i hvert fald.
<dmcn> soren, ja, den er bare... uhandy :)
<soren> "uhandy" != "usikkert som ind i helvede"
<dmcn> jeg har én host jeg connecter til mange gange ugentligt, og det ville være rart om den bare lå tilgængelig i gnome
<soren> Noget webhotel-ståhej?
<dmcn> soren, filezilla opbevarer en plaintext XML-fil, som indeholder alle passwords i ukrypteret form - det betragter jeg som værende ret usikkert ;)
<dmcn> men jeg må leve med det, når der ikke er et bedre alternativ
<dmcn> soren, ikke helt - et template-developer-login på vores service, ubivox.dk - heldigvis er serveren hostet og driftet af os, så det kan være jeg kan få sat noget SSH-agtigt op i stedet
<[dmp]> dmcn: ssh er klart fedest. Så kan du også bruge ssh-keys til login, og så bliver det hele lidt nemmere
<dmcn> [dmp], enig - det må være vejen frem
<jarlen> dmcn: Du krypterer vel dit home-drev når nu det er så let som det er
<jarlen> Så betyder ukrypterede filer ikke nær så meget
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørgsmål? Er der en der vil hjælpe mig med at få mit trådløse internet op at køre?
<dmcn> jarlen, det gør jeg, men det ændrer vel ikke på, at filen er ukrypteret så længe jeg er logget ind?
<jarlen> True, så må du beskytte din maskine ordentligt ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-26
<Ubuntubruger5> godmorgen
<Ubuntubruger5> :D
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der har prøvet at de ikke kunne logge på ubuntu one fra deres com?
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg har en bruger på ubuntu one og jeg kan godt komme ind på den fra web siden, men jeg kan ikke logge på via programet
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger5, det er hørt før det problem, så mon ikke der skulle være en løsning på detr
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle der har oplevet denne fejl ved installering af rails gemmen gem: Installing RDoc documentation for rails-3.0.10...
<nikolaj_basher> file 'lib' not found
<nikolaj_basher>  Hvilket gør at det ikke dur
<Ubuntubruger2> hej
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har leget med compiz, nu kan jeg ikke se ikonerne og dermed ikke gøre noget. Hvad kan jeg gør af comander ??
<Ubuntubruger2> kan jeg evt. afinstallere compiz
<pixiarvai> ikonerne til hvad ? , er det panelet der er væk
<Ubuntubruger2> ja
<Ubuntubruger2> og jeg kan ikke åbene noget
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej, hjælp til Ubuntu 11.04? - jeg har fået ny pc og vil gerne kører Ubuntu sammen med Win7 - gik ind på Ubuntu's www og hentede og installerede den fil der var, der hvor der stod at den kunne kører dualboot - men når jeg tænder pc'en efter endt installation og jeg vælger Ubuntu i menuen sker der ikke rigtigt mere :s Nogle der kan hjælpe? :)
<Ubuntubruger2> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har leget med compiz, nu kan jeg ikke se ikonerne og dermed ikke gøre noget. Hvad kan jeg gør af comander ??
<Ubuntubruger2> er her nogen der har et forslag
<pixiarvai> hey .... var det dig der havde slettet panelet ?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har ikke slettet det men lavet et eller andet i compiz
<Ubuntubruger2> hvad kan jeg gøre for at få det tilbage
<pixiarvai> jeg skal lige have fat i det .... panelet er der, men ikoner i det virker ikke  ?
<Ubuntubruger2> kan man reset compiz
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> sudo rm -f ~/.compiz
<Ubuntubruger2> okey prøver lige
<pixiarvai> den sletter den skjulte mappe med opsætningsfilerne .
<Ubuntubruger2> okey fedt er lige ved at starte den pc det drejer sig om
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg tryker bare alt ctrl f1
<Ubuntubruger2> for at komme over
<pixiarvai> hvis man feks vælger at geninstallere compiz via softwarecenter, skal man selv huske (og vide) at opsætningsfilerne ligger der, ellers ændre man intet
<pixiarvai> samme med mange andre programmer .. du kan stille dig i din hjemmemappe og trykke <Ctrl>+<h> for at vise de skjulte filer
<Ubuntubruger2> den skriver at den ikke kan fjrene filkataloget
<pixiarvai> hmm
<pixiarvai> sikkert fordi compiz bruger dem imens
<Ubuntubruger2> kan jeg snakke med dig evt. over skype ?
<pixiarvai> ja
<Ubuntubruger2> hvad er dit skyp navn
<pixiarvai> christian.arvai
<Ubuntubruger2> kan du høre mig
<pixiarvai> ja ... jeg skal lige tjekke min opsætning
<pixiarvai> sudo rm -f ~/.compiz
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, hvis det er en mappe der skal fjernes, ska den hedde rm -r ~/.compiz
<MikeDK> ellers funger det ikke
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  ja, det har vi også prøvet
<pixiarvai> jeg er på skype med ham nu.. det er AWN og Compiz der er fucked
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  han laver en ny install ... han var forbedret på at det kunne ende galt når man leger, så han havde fuld backup
<pixiarvai> sletter -r ikke også kun "mapper og filer" i det katalog man angiver ?
<pixiarvai> så : rm ~/.compiz/* burde give det samme
<pixiarvai> i øvrigt var mappen låst så meget, at vi kun kunne slette den fra en livecd
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, nej rm alene dutter ikke, så vil du få en besked på at den ikke kan slette da det er et dir man sletter så der er man nød til at bruge -r. -r=recursive
<pixiarvai> ok. men det er forsøgt og virkede ikke
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, sådan her ser det ud når du kun bruger rm
<MikeDK> rm test/
<MikeDK> rm: kan ikke fjerne 'test/': Er et filkatalog
<pixiarvai> skulle undre mig hvis du har "test"
<MikeDK> er oprettet til formålet :-)
<pixiarvai> ude ved filsystem ?
<MikeDK> men hvis der så er oprettet nogle filer i maen som tilhøre root, så kan jeg godt forstå det ikke har hjulpet med rm -r
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, nope i hjemmemappen
<MikeDK> har i forsøgt med en sudo foran ?
<MikeDK> maen=mappen
<pixiarvai> så kan du da ikke slette med rm test/  , det skal da "mindst" hedde : rm ~/test/
<MikeDK> nope
<MikeDK> for som standard står du i hjemmemappen når du starter en terminal
<pixiarvai> ahh ok , ~$  gør at du er i home
<pixiarvai> anyway ... en del af det jeg kendte virkede ikke, da det var Mint
<MikeDK> burde ikke gøre nogen forskel om det er mint eller ubuntu
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke, Mint skifter jo repo som vi andre skifter underbukser ;)
<MikeDK> gør ingen forskel alligevel, kommandoerne er det samme
<pixiarvai> dont know, dont care .... jeg er gået over til at hygge mig ;)
<MikeDK> heh
<pixiarvai> Live Fra Bremen - Vi skal gå med gun i hånd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtGWIFVAp9w hehehe
<MikeDK> eehm måske den skulle ha været i -snak?
<pixiarvai> (angel)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-27
<ThomasDK> Hej lille netværks spørgsmål.
<ThomasDK> Jeg vil gerne have et min shotwell kigger på en netværksserver frem for i /home/thomas/.shotwell
<ThomasDK> kan man lave ne henvisning er pejer over på eks. sftp://192.168.0.2/home/thomas/.shotwell ?
<ThomasDK> and how
<ThomasDK> har oprettet et indlæg istedet... Bye
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, nogle af jer der har installeret rails i ubuntu 10.10 eller nyer?
<kalimann_> hejsa, nogen der kan hjælpe mig med et lydproblem? har for kort tid siden installeret ubuntu må min nye acer laptop, men der er ingen lyd! har både prøvet at geninstallere alsa og installere alsa gui mixer uden hjælp
<laoshi> kalimann_, prøv at søge på vores forum - der er der mange løsninger på lydproblemer
<kalimann_> laoshi, har allerede kigget på det internationale forum, men der virkede ingen af løsningerne selv om det lod til at folks computere havde de samme symptomer som min
<laoshi>  kalimann_ har du prøvet vores eget? ellers opret et spm. - der er nogle ret erfarne lyd-folk til at se på det
<laoshi> (kender ikke selv til det)
<kalimann_> loashi, okay vil jeg prøve
<laoshi> (kender ikke selv til det)
<laoshi> held og lykke med det...
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål .. Hej alle, jeg har været så dygtig at købe en Mygear usb dvb t/c tuner og vil egentlig gerne have den virker under linux.. men jeg kan ikke lige finde hjælp til det nogen steder, hver gang jeg søger bliver jeg guidet de samme steder hen, og det er kun til mystiske sider, med andre der gerne vil have hjælp... Nogen herinde, der har et link eller en god ide til hvad jeg skal gøre ?? :) PFT
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål - fortsat.. jeg har via omveje fundet frem til det her: http://lxr.linux.no/linux/drivers/media/video/em28xx/Kconfig ... det kunne godt ligne noget brugbart, men jeg aner ikke lige hvad jeg skal gøre med den? Nogen der kan fortælle om det vil virke, hvis jeg henter det som en tekst fil og "kører" det??
<Ubuntubruger7> Hey gutter
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg er ny indenfor ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger7> er da nogle af jer der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg ville gerne installeret unbuntu på min windows 7 maskine
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad gør jeg?
<Ubuntubruger3> den kan jeg svare dig på :D .. du går til forsiden af ubuntudanmark og finder download sektionen.. der kan du hente en ubuntu, der bare skal brændes på en cd eller køres ud på en usb nøgle :) ...
<Ubuntubruger3> når du har fået den ud på et af medierne, starter du på det (cd eller usb nøgle) og så får du mulighed for enten at installere eller prøve ubuntu... du kan sagtens installere ubuntu og win 7 side om side :)
<Ubuntubruger7> hvor stor skal usb nøglen være
<Ubuntubruger7> det smadre vel ikke min maskine
<Ubuntubruger3> den burde ikke smadre din maskine.. bare vær vågen mens du installerer det side om side med windows 7 :)
<Ubuntubruger3> øh... usb nøglen bør være på 1 gb..
<Ubuntubruger7> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg tænkte lige på noget
<Ubuntubruger7> hvis jeg skal have linux hjælp osv osv
<Ubuntubruger7> hvor kan jeg henvende mig?
<Ubuntubruger7> opsætning af server osv osv
<Ubuntubruger7> Samt kan jeg kører ubuntu og windows 7 samtidig
<Ubuntubruger7> hov det så jeg lige man kunne formentlig
<Ubuntubruger3> du kan altid bruge  den her chat eller oprette dig som bruger på ubuntudanmarks forum :)
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger3, du finder en rigtig god installationsguide på http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99
<Ubuntubruger3> orvs ja... hvordan kunne jeg glemme den... har selv været derinde og kigge i dag.. haha... pinligt
<laoshi> med den er du godt hjulpet, så bare læs fra en ende af...
<laoshi> nå ja, det var så ubuntubruger7 der havd brug for det
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg kan ikke connecte til nettet på min bærbar, hvad gør jeg?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-22
<Ubuntubruger1> SpørgsmÃ¥l: jeg har lige downloadet ubuntu for første gang. For at installere ubuntu pÃ¥ min gamle maskine skulle jeg indtaste password, efter at maskinen var kommet igang slettede jeg passwordet, nu kan jeg ikke opdatere fordi den spørger efter password, om jeg sÃ¥ prøver det gamle sÃ¥ vil den ikke, hvad gør, det er træls ikke at kunne opdatere og installere nye programmer. Ellers der det smart ud og kører fint, hÃ
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: hvordan har du slettet dit kodeord?
<Ubuntubruger1> det gjorde jeg inde på brugerkonti
<soren> Hvad sker der, hvis du bare ikke indtaster et password, når den beder om det?
<Ubuntubruger1> det vil den ikke, den skriver "dit forsøg på at godkende mislykkedes, proøv venligst igen"
<Ubuntubruger1> hvis jeg går ind på Opdateringshåndtering og ind under Opsætning, så er der noget med at jeg kan gendanne standarder under Godkendelse, er det en vej at gå, eller er det noget andet det drejer sig om?
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad sker der hvis jeg sætter cd´en i igen og installerer ubuntu på ny?
<Ubuntubruger1> har geninstalleret ubuntu, nu fungerer det fint :-)
<simon> jeg har faaet en lidt skor ide. jeg vil gerne mounte /dev/sda5 som /home/simon. hvordan gor jeg saa fstab mounter den rigtigt?
<simon> lige nu er den read-only.
<simon> ah, nu virker det. jeg havde åbenbart fået skiftet ejerskab for filerne til root.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-24
<porte-r> Hej
<porte-r> Jeg hælder dansk. Jeg kan forstå dig godt, men mine talegaver er fattige.
<porte-r> I'm From New York City, America but I'm learning online by interacting with people from all over the world.
<porte-r> Når danske folk taler deres sprog dets så let som at trække vejret for dem. :P
<[dmp]> porte-r: Denne kanal er til support (ubuntu on-topic). Hvis du vil snakke, så er det #ubuntu-dk-snak. Men der ikke så mange aktive nu
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej, er der nogen der ved hvordan, jeg kan bruge ubuntu server som virtual machine host ??
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål : Hej, er der nogen der ved hvordan, jeg kan bruge ubuntu server som virtual machine host ??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, der er en server guide på ubuntu.com , help.ubuntu.com er det vist
<Ubuntubruger3> lars_t_h har du et link ??
<lars_t_h> du kunne lige som mig stykke den her søgestreg sammen:
<lars_t_h> ubuntu virtual maschine host
<lars_t_h> og kigge et par link nede
<Ubuntubruger3> oaky tak :)
<Ubuntubruger3> * okay
<lars_t_h> heh, Google kunne oxo gætte at jeg stavede forkert
<lars_t_h> ubuntu virtual machine host
<lars_t_h> er det rigtige
<Ubuntubruger3> heh, det havde jeg også lagt mærke til, men, jeg fandt da noget :D
<nikolaj_basher> ?nogle af jer der bruger git?
<jarlen> indeed
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, jeg kan ikke pull fordi den siger den ikke kan merge den forslår git rm men fjerner den filen fysisk?
<jarlen> det skulle jeg mene, ja
<nikolaj_basher> hvad gør jeg så hvis den siger den ikke kan pull fordi der er filer der skal merges inden, men jeg vil ikke have den merger jeg vil have den nye version på serveren
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-25
<ti89breh> hello
<porte-r> hi
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-26
<rbnielsen> Ehh..
<rbnielsen> Det her burde ikke ske, vel?
<rbnielsen> http://pastebin.com/JLKyJTsn
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-19
<Spage> ?spørgsmål Nogen der kan hjælpe med opsætning/installation af en netværksscanner?  Printeren virker men det ser ikke ud som om jeg kan se scanneren
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-21
<Ubuntubruger5> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger5> er her mogen der ved hvorfor når jeg ændre min home placering til en anden disk så ville den ikke huske det? jeg køre kubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-23
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Er her nogen som ved hvordan man aflæser batteriniveau på et Logitech G930 headset?
<kasperd> Batteriniveauet skulle angiveligt kunne aflæses i software. Men jeg ved ikke hvor jeg finder oplysningerne. Der er ingen batterier at se under /proc/acpi/
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-25
<Ubuntubruger1> har problemer med at downloadet ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> kan i hjælpe mig trin for trin hvordan jeg gør
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-19
<otv> ?spørgsmål    godaften. Hvad hedder det program man bruger til at overtage en andens tastatur ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-21
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål jeg er helt ny mht linux, hvor kan jeg finde noget grundlæggende viden? på forhånd tak
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, brug googles søgemaskine, for ubuntu er der http://help.ubuntu.com Vi har også guides med links der kan pej dig i den rigtige retning.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, sproget er normalt altid engelsk
<lars_t_h> - altså for søgemaskine resultater
<lars_t_h> vores guides er på dansk
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-23
<Ubuntubruger5> hej
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg er ny med ubuntu og min skype er begyndt at drille, så jeg ik ikan logge ind
<Ubuntubruger5> nogen der kan hjælpe mig med det
<Ubuntubruger5> kører version ca 14
<Ubuntubruger5> vel opdateret og skype har virket men er begyndt at skrive "skype kan ikke oprette forbindelse"
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål jeg er ny med ubuntu og min skype er begyndt at drille, så jeg ik ikan logge ind . nogen der kan hjælpe mig med det. kører version ca 14 . vel opdateret og skype har virket men er begyndt at skrive "skype kan ikke oprette forbindelse"
<Ubuntubruger5> ohøj?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål jeg er ny med ubuntu og min skype er begyndt at drille, så jeg ik ikan logge ind . nogen der kan hjælpe mig med det. kører version ca 14 . vel opdateret og skype har virket men er begyndt at skrive "skype kan ikke oprette forbindelse"
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål jeg er ny med ubuntu og min skype er begyndt at drille, så jeg ik ikan logge ind . nogen der kan hjælpe mig med det. kører version ca 14 . vel opdateret og skype har virket men er begyndt at skrive "skype kan ikke oprette forbindelse"
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-24
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål jeg er ny med ubuntu og min skype er begyndt at drille, så jeg ik ikan logge ind . nogen der kan hjælpe mig med det. kører version ca 14 . vel opdateret og skype har virket men er begyndt at skrive "skype kan ikke oprette forbindelse"
<Ubuntubruger6> ER HER OVERHOVEDET NOGEN?
<rlindsgaard> Ubuntubruger6: på irc skal må man have tålmodighed :)
<rlindsgaard> kan andre tjenester forbinde til nettet?
<Ubuntubruger6> hej
<Ubuntubruger6> ja der er ikke andre problemer
<Ubuntubruger6> heh det her tager vist en uge :)
<BarnabasDK> nogen der har erfaring med modulering af dvb-t2 signaler på linux / ubuntu og kan anbefale hw, der kan nå de nye hd kanaler ?
<BarnabasDK> gerne usb
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-22
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej. When i try to install ubuntu i get the following message: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Ubuntubruger4> Is there anyone who can help me? I follow all the recommend steps and tried both from a bootable USB and from a DVD.
<Ubuntubruger4> It is version Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS that i am trying.
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> Is there anyone online that can help with my ubuntu installation?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-08-26
<Ubuntubruger2> "?spørgsmål" ok, jeg gik i gang med at opgradere til 16.04, så gik min min maskine i stå og ned ved noget microsoft, og nu vil den ikke rigtig noget. Jeg forsøgte en genstart, og er nu havnet et sted, hvor jeg kan give den nogle kommando, men jeg ved ikke hvad jeg skal sætte den til. Lettere panisk er jeg gået i gang med at hente 16.04 ned på en usbnøgle via min mors computer, og håber at jeg kan gøre et eller and
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg reddede det, en slags. Den skal nok kæles lidt for, den maskine, er nok lidt forvirret omkring sin ubuntuversion, men alle mine dokumenter lever, det var i spørgsmålet om dem, at panikken opstod. Hav en dejlig dag :)
#ubuntu-dk 2017-08-27
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> Glemt mit password :( og kan ikke komme ind i root menuen!
#ubuntu-dk 2018-08-22
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej - jeg søger informationer om hvorvidt jeg kan slette en bestemt fil, der viser sig i min "Home"-mappe på Ubuntu 18.04.1
<Ubuntubruger4> Den hedder bare "Q" og så er der et par tegn ved siden af. Den fylder 4.9kb, så et eller andet er der i den. Jeg kan ikke gennemskue hvorvidt det er en restt af et tidligere programdownload eller om det er en kernefunktion
#ubuntu-dk 2019-08-22
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed. Der kan godt gå længere end et par minuter før nogen svarer | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger32> "?spørgsmål" Hej. Kan nogen hjælpe mig med hvordan jeg får re-installeret mit windows på min pc efter jeg fjernede det helt, da jeg installerede Ubuntu? På forhånd tusindet ak for hjælpen :-)
<Futte> ubuntubruger 32. Hvis du har lavet en opstarts usb med windows på kan du bruge den, ellers må du lave en fra en anden windows maskine, du kan evt google hvordan man laver en opstarts usb,
#ubuntu-dk 2020-08-18
<Ubuntubruger77> Hej er det muligt at købe/bestille  noget så mankan installer ubunto på en tom ssd disk
